# Captain Chris Phillips - surgery update



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Got a quick update from the hospital. Chris went into surgery just after 8 this morning and the procedure was completed by 11:30. Ruben and Andy are up there and they spoke to the nurse who stated everything went well. They're waiting to talk to the surgeon. 

The best news so far came a few minutes ago when they wheeled Chris past Ruben and Andy in the hallway. He pulled his mask down and said hello to them. That is fantastic considering all of the possible complications from this kind of surgery.

I'll let y'all know more as I hear from the guys. Thanks for keeping Chris in your thoughts.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

:bounce: Excellent news!


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Great news Prayers sent


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

*Get Well Soon*

That the best news I've had today. It made my day.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Best news ever. Here is praying that the tumor was benign.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

great news! i hope he makes a fast full recovery


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Great news so far. Any updates?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I got to the hospital about 2 minutes after they wheeled him from surgery to ICU recovery. we got to go in and see him about 30-45 minutes later, and he was tired, but in good spirits, and talking- which was fantastic.

He's a tough old boot, and will hopefully be out of the hospital later this week.

Here's to a great guy,

THE JAMMER


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

UPDATE: Here's what I just received from Andy... 

"Just talked to Iva and they've moved Chris out of ICU which is very good. She said he looks a lot better than yesterday and is feeling a little better. Still having some pain and speech issues due to the "normal" brain swelling after this type of surgery...I'll let you all know if I hear anything new. 
Pack" 

Let's pray thing keep on a keepin' on for Chris!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you Lord.


----------



## Flypack (Oct 16, 2007)

*Chris Update*

Great new for those of you following Chris's situation. He is actually scheduled to be released later today from the hospital and will be heading home to sleep in his own bed. I talked with Chris earlier today and he sounded great and was feeling pretty good. He wanted to thank you all for your thoughts and prayers over the last few weeks.

Keep those prayers coming because he's not out of the woods yet. They still don't know have the pathology back on the tumor and don't know that they were successful in getting all of the tumor. We should know by the end of the week and will let everyone know when we get time. Thanks again to everyone.

Good Fishing,

Andy Packmore


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Talked to Iva today.. Chris is resting and doing well at home.. He is however suffering alot of pain... They are on the dr for better painkillers.

Thomas


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

any one here any new news about chris???


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Alan, I spent about 2 hours visiting with Chris yesterday and he seems to be doing well, bad haircut aside. He goes back in for his post surgery check up in a couple of weeks. I could tell he's getting a little antsy and ready to go fishing, but the 20+ kt wind blowing outside made him think about picking his day. He's getting out a little bit more each day and, depending on what the doctors find, he may be going back to work in some form in about a month or so. I'll pass along that you inquired and if you get a chance, you might drop him a card or an e-mail. 

How was the trip to Baffin?

Tight lines, Chris


----------

